# Pool table DIY



## e36 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is my Home made Pool table. Hope you like it

***link not allowed as per our rules, viewable in the Terms of Service link at the bottom of every page.***


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't clicked the link. Sounds like spam.

what would make a person with a legitimate post sign up to a forum to make a post with just a link?


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I checked it out (on a Mac...no worries about malware) and it's fine. Interesting project, although it looks like he did all the spray painting in his bedroom.


----------



## e36 (Apr 1, 2012)

The reason I did it, because it's pain in the a** to post this many pictures again. When I already did it. 

Living room actually )) It was winter outside, and no garage.


----------

